# Amadeus: "Nel 2006 ero sparito, nessuno mi chiamava più"



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Il conduttore *Amadeus*, attualmente alla guida de I Soliti Ignoti su Rai 1 nella fascia dell'access prime time e re dei Capodanni televisivi, ha recentemente rilasciato un'*intervista* al *Corriere della Sera*. 

Nonostante sia uno dei presentatori di punta della televisione italiana egli ha affermato di avere avuto un momento buio nella sua carriera, in particolare dopo che ha deciso di abbandonare L'Eredità per andare a Mediaset: "_Andavo a guadagnare di più e potevo tornare a Milano dove stava mia figlia, ma invece i 3 anni previsti da contratto si fermarono a pochi mesi_" ed ha aggiunto "_Sono rimasto fermo per due anni e ho rischiato che la mia carriera fosse al capolinea. Nessuno mi dava da lavorare, *nessuno mi chiamava*, non avevo più offerte, ero passato dai picchi di ascolto al *telefono che non squillava più*. Sbagliai io ad accettare quella proposta_". Dopodiché per Amadeus è arrivata la rinascita con la proposta di condurre Mezzogiorno in Famiglia su Rai 2 "_Accettai in 10 secondi_" ha detto il presentatore a riguardo.

Amadeus, inoltre, ha raccontato un curioso ed esilarante aneddoto riguardo il suo esame di maturità: "_Mi sono seduto davanti alla commissione e ho detto: vi prometto che *non farò mai il geometra, voglio fare il presentatore*. Mi serve il diploma perché l’ho promesso ai miei genitori"._

L'intervista integrale è disponibile sul sito del Corriere.


----------



## sacchino (5 Gennaio 2018)

Se vuoi sparire anche adesso non sentirò la tua mancanza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2018)

Bel presentatore di quiz, serio, sempre piaciuto


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bel presentatore di quiz, serio, sempre piaciuto


Concordo, mi è sempre piaciuta inoltre la sua spontaneità. Si vede che non è costruito, a differenza di molti altri nel mondo dello spettacolo. Sono contento che sia riuscito nuovamente a ritrovare il successo (non mi perdo una puntata dei Soliti Ignoti e d'estate Reazione a Catena lo guardavo volentieri). 

La Mediaset quando lui tornò nel 2006 lo trattò veramente una schifezza ed il tutto solo perché c'era il rischio che avrebbe potuto togliere spazio a Gerry Scotti e sia mai toccare uno dei leccapiedi del nano, che tra l'altro ogni giorno viene battuto da L'Eredità, quindi non è che faccia chissà che ascolti.

Sanremo lo avrebbero dovuto dare a lui e probabilmente l'anno prossimo sarà così.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo, mi è sempre piaciuta inoltre la sua spontaneità. Si vede che non è costruito, a differenza di molti altri nel mondo dello spettacolo. Sono contento che sia riuscito nuovamente a ritrovare il successo (non mi perdo una puntata dei Soliti Ignoti e d'estate Reazione a Catena lo guardavo volentieri).
> 
> La Mediaset quando lui tornò nel 2006 lo trattò veramente una schifezza ed il tutto solo perché c'era il rischio che avrebbe potuto togliere spazio a Gerry Scotti e sia mai toccare uno dei leccapiedi del nano, che tra l'altro ogni giorno viene battuto da L'Eredità, quindi non è che faccia chissà che ascolti.
> 
> Sanremo lo avrebbero dovuto dare a lui e probabilmente l'anno prossimo sarà così.



Gerry Scotti pietoso, non fa ridere nessuno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Gennaio 2018)

Bello l'aneddoto sull'esame di maturità. Conosco un sacco di ragazzi, che avrebbero voluto dire la stessa cosa.
A un sacco di ragazzi qui in Italia,non serve un diploma che ormai serve a poco o nulla ed è più un riconoscimento "morale" che davvero valevole per qualcosa nel mondo del lavoro. 
Molto ragazzi, vorrebbero solo poter sviluppare le loro doti artistiche, che sia presentare un programma tv, suonare uno strumento, recitare o voler fare pro-wrestling.
E invece questi ragazzi vengono abbandonati al loro destino, magari derisi dai loro stessi professori e compagni se hanno un sogno del genere e non viene data loro una possibilità. E se chiedi aiuto ai tuoi genitori? Ti diranno che devi prima diplomarti. Per poi non fare assolutamente nulla, perché poi ti diranno che devi lavorare o fare l'università.

Poi ci si chiede come mai aumenti il numero degli adolescenti e dei giovani depressi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo, *mi è sempre piaciuta inoltre la sua spontaneità.* Si vede che non è costruito, a differenza di molti altri nel mondo dello spettacolo. Sono contento che sia riuscito nuovamente a ritrovare il successo (non mi perdo una puntata dei Soliti Ignoti e d'estate Reazione a Catena lo guardavo volentieri).
> 
> La Mediaset quando lui tornò nel 2006 lo trattò veramente una schifezza ed il tutto solo perché c'era il rischio che avrebbe potuto togliere spazio a Gerry Scotti e sia mai toccare uno dei leccapiedi del nano, che tra l'altro ogni giorno viene battuto da L'Eredità, quindi non è che faccia chissà che ascolti.
> 
> Sanremo lo avrebbero dovuto dare a lui e probabilmente l'anno prossimo sarà così.



A me Amadeus non è mai piaciuto, non mi piace la voce e il modo di fare ma concordo appieno su quanto hai scritto specie sul grassetto..

In una TV sempre più zeppa di gente fintissima (senza scomodare insinna, ma vogliamo parlare di bonolis, fazio, contiridoacomando etc?)
Amadus e Frizzi sono molto più veri


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me Amadeus non è mai piaciuto, non mi piace la voce e il modo di fare ma concordo appieno su quanto hai scritto specie sul grassetto..
> 
> In una TV sempre più zeppa di gente fintissima (senza scomodare insinna, ma vogliamo parlare di bonolis, fazio, contiridoacomando etc?)
> Amadus e Frizzi sono molto più veri



dimentichi miss spontaneità Barba d' Urso... col cuoreee...


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2018)

Io ammetto che sento molto la mancanza della moglie


----------

